# 
Bardzo prosze  o podpowiedź.

----------


## dryblasy

Z tego co pamiętam, to jakieś 40 m2z 1m3 desek o grubości 2,5u mnie na prawie 260m wyszło 6,5 m3i niewiele zostało.
Każdy cieśla ci powie lub w tartaku.

----------


## pokerzysta

zakładając ze grubość deski do deskowania dachu czy strychu to 2,5cm
a więc 0,025m potrzebne ci jest
na 1 kubik (tj. 1m3) 40 m2 ale doliczasz ubytki na scinki itd +10%
no to ok.44m2
a dokładnie na towje pytanie to
1 m2 to  jest 0,025kubika

----------


## mdzalewscy

kubik = 1m3

reszta to obliczenia na poziomie podstawówki

----------


## Bonzai

Jak widzę takie odpowiedzi jak poprzednika to nie dziwie się skąd ci ludzie mają tyle postów na kącie. Albo odpowiadajcie fachowo i dokładnie albo w ogóle.

----------


## PAJONK

metr kwadratowy to jest 1 m x 1m czyli równa sie 1, nestępnie przyjmijmy że interesująca nas liczba kubików będzie X, więc aby obliczyć X trzeba m2 czyli 1 pomnożyć przez grubość deski czyli np 0,025
X=1m2 x 0,025 = 0,025m3

Ps- 
hi hi hi -może pomyśle o doktoracie

----------

Dzięki za podpowiedż. Popieram cie BONZAI !

----------


## Chatte

Wg norm KNR zużycie desek "calówek" na 1 m2 deskowania połaci dachu wynosi 0,028m3 co daje jakieś 10% zapasu na ew. straty - zamówiłam deski wg tej normy i zostało mi jakieś parę sztuk (dostawca przywiózł ciut więcej niż zamawiałam). 
Ale uważam, że to zależy także od kształtu dachu - u nas był dosyć skomplikowany, co naturalnie skutkuje większą ilością odpadów.

----------


## ttt

> Wg norm KNR zużycie desek "calówek" na 1 m2 deskowania połaci dachu wynosi 0,028m3 co daje jakieś 10% zapasu na ew. straty - zamówiłam deski wg tej normy i zostało mi jakieś parę sztuk (dostawca przywiózł ciut więcej niż zamawiałam). 
> Ale uważam, że to zależy także od kształtu dachu - u nas był dosyć skomplikowany, co naturalnie skutkuje większą ilością odpadów.






     przedmówcy nie dodali ze chodzi o tzw. tarcice gr 25mm obrzynana przy zastosowaniu nie obrzynanej zuzycie wzrosnie o okolo 30% no i sa to deski pełno wymiarowe zgodne z norma o długosci 2.2mtr d0 6 mtr. podobna sytuacja bedzie jak zastosijemy deski tzw krociaki w/g norm od 0,8-2.2mtr zuzycie wrosnie nawet o50-70 %

----------


## GREG.M

> Jak widzę takie odpowiedzi jak poprzednika to nie dziwie się skąd ci ludzie mają tyle postów na kącie. Albo odpowiadajcie fachowo i dokładnie albo w ogóle.


A co, nie uważasz, że pytanie jest na poziomie podstawówki.
Ludzie, nie róbcie sobie jaj...

----------

